# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > گفتگو: عكس از نرم افزار توليد

## SamaPic

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزيز.
من مي خواستم بدانم وسيله اي مانند مودم چگونه كار مي كند و آيا مي شود كار آن را شبيه سازي كرد و آن را ساخت.
با تشكر.
خدانگهدار.

----------


## kernel

در مورد opamp ها جستجو کن + دستورات AT

----------

